# Uk spouse/settlement visa application help



## Sally786 (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi
I really urgently need some help and advise about my situation and my application. 
I have been married for 5 years this August. My wife is British born and I am from Bangladesh. We first met in 2003. She then returned to Bangladesh on a holiday in 2006 and that is when Our relationship started and then in 2008 we got married. She was18 at the time and in full time education. We applied for a settlement visa but it unfortunately got refused as she did not have a job and the a few months later the law changed and we could apply till she was 21. So we had to wait. Since then there has been many many changes and this has alway got in our way. Our current situation is that I am unemployed and my wife is working part time, as she has left education, and on her last p60 her annual income was just over £9000. Now we know that that is not enough but she has savings of just over £20,000. 
We have now been married for so long and have not yet had the chance to love as husband and wife. 
With out current situation can we apply for a visa or do we not have a chance at all. 
Please can someone give us some advise on what to do from now. 
We are very desperate and want to start our lives together. 
Thank you in advance


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

With you wife's current salary you would need £40,000 in savings (left untouched in a readily accessible account for 6 months prior to application) to satisfy the financial requirement.


----------

